# الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!



## happy angel (18 يونيو 2008)

الجمال لم يعد الهدف الأساسي الذي يبحث عنه الرجل في المرأة ، فبعض الرجال تخلصوا من سطحية اختيارهم لشريكة حياتهم علي أساس الجمال، بل أصبحوا يتطلعون إلى المرأة التي تتمتع بصفات شخصية قوية ومميزة لمواجهة صعاب الحياة الزوجية معهم . 

وفي استطلاع موسع أجري في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية جرى جمع معلومات عن أكثر صفات المرأة التي تجذب الرجل ، وتبين من خلال الاستطلاع أن هناك فوارق جزئية كثيرة إلى جانب عوامل مشتركة أجمع أغلب الرجال على أنها تجعل المرأة جذابة بالنسبة إليهم. ومن أهم صفات المرأة التي تجذب الرجل للمرأة ، ما يلي :




المرأة المستقلة 

يحب الرجل أن تكون امرأته مستقلة ، ولديها قدرة علي الاعتناء بنفسها مع عدم خشيتها من تجربة ما هو جديد بالإضافة إلى عدم حاجتها إلى رجل يقوم على تلبية كل طلباتها ورغباتها. من ناحية أخرى، المرأة المستقلة وذات الشخصية القوية، يمكنها أن تساند الرجل مادياً وعاطفياً، وتشعر بشعوره حيال متاعب الحياة. 


الذكية 

المرأة الذكية تفاجئ الرجل بالأفكار، ولا تجعله يشعر بالضجر منها، ولا تجعله يشعر بالخجل أمام عائلته، كما أنها تستطيع أن تعبر عن حبها ومشاعرها بذكاء وتكتفي بالتلميح لا التصريح بحيث تبقي الرجل في حالة ترقب وتحفز. 



الجذابة والمغرية 

والجاذبية لا تعني الجمال فقط ، بل تعني التحلي بمزايا جذابة تجعلها جميلة في أي مكان وزمان ، والرجل يحب المرأة المغرية، لكن بشرط ألا يكون الإغراء مبالغاً فيه، بحيث تصبح المرأة أميل إلى الابتذال منها إلى الجمال. 



المحترمة والدبلوماسية 

وهذه صفة أساسية، لا يتنازل عنها الرجل ، فالرجل يحب أن تحترمه امرأته أمام الآخرين، وتقدر رأيه، وإن لم تتفق معه لا تجادله بشكل استفزازي أو علني أمام أهله وأصدقائه، بل تتمتع بأسلوب لبق ودبلوماسي. 



الصديقة والحبيبة 

يحب الرجل المرأة التي تلعب دور الصديقة والحبيبة ، وتبعد الملل عن العلاقة الزوجية التقليدية المملة، بحيث يستمتع الزوجان بصحبة بعضهما البعض كالأصدقاء ويتبادلان النكت والضحك ويتحللان من قيود العلاقة التقليدية التي تصبح مملة بمرور الوقت. 



تتركه يستمتع برجولته 

لا يحب الرجل المرأة التي تقيد حريته وتطلب منه تناول الطعام الذي تحبه هي، ولا تدعه يذهب مع أصدقائه، فالمرأة المثالية هي من تشجع زوجها على الاحتفاظ بشخصيته، وتستمتع بتركه يلهو مع أصدقائه في النادي، كما يحب الرجال المرأة التي لا تمارس الضغوط عليهم لتحقيق ما تريده، ويجمع أغلبهم على أن هذا الأمر من أكثر الأمور التي تنفرهم من المرأة ، فمعظمهم لا يستطيع تحمل ضغط المرأة المستمر مما يفشل العلاقة الزوجية. 



تحبه كثيراً 

إذا وجد الرجل امرأة تحبه فستكون في اعتقاده قادرة على القيام بكل النقاط السابقة بسهولة، كما تجعله يتمسك بها إلى أبعد الحدود . 




خفة الظل والتلقائية 

الرجال لا يريدون من المرأة أن تكون تحفة يتطلعون إليها عندما يعودون إلي المنزل،‏ بل يتطلعون إلي شريكة ذكية تساعدهم وتشد من أزرهم في معركة الحياة اليومية، ‏ وتتمتع بخفة الظل والتلقائية التي تخفف عنهم أعباء الحياة ‏. الرجل يبحث في هذا العصر عن المرأة الند التي تناقشه ويختلف معها في الآراء وصاحبة الأفكار القوية التي يعتمد عليها في مسؤولية أسرته‏ . 

والنصيحة التي تقدمها ليندا جونسون، عالمة الاجتماع، للمرأة أن تكون غامضة في بداية علاقتها بالرجل لينجذب نحوها وبعد الزواج اجعلي حياتك مليئة بالمفاجآت والتجديد‏.‏ 

كما أكد بحث بريطاني شمل‏500‏ سيدة حول المرأة التي تجذب الرجل في هذا العصر أن الصفات التي يريدها الرجل في المرأة الآن هي‏: 


القوة في التعبير والمواجهة‏.‏ 

مبتسمة لا تحب النكد ودمها خفيف‏.‏ 

عفوية وتلقائية وفي نفس الوقت عقلانية وذكية‏.‏ 

لا تستخدم الماكياج بكثرة‏.‏ 
ماكرة ترفع أمام الرجل شعار‏:‏ أعرف ما تريد .‏ 

لا تعرف الكذب،‏ شجاعة،‏ صريحة‏.‏ 

تعرف كيف تبدو في مظهر لائق بدون الرجل‏.‏ 





فروق تجذب الطرفين


وفي النهاية ، نقدم لكل من المرأة والرجل بعض الكلمات الجميلة التي تبين الفروق الموجودة بينهما وتجذب كل منهما للآخر : 


المرأة هي أسرة ووطن 
الرجل الأمان والقوة 


المرأة رقيقة وهي أنثى 
الرجل عظيم وهو رجل 

المرأة دفئاً وحناناً وسكن 
الرجل أماناً وقوة وعطف 


المرأة صبر ممزوج بعطاء بلا توقف 
الرجل حدة ممزوجة قوة وعطف بلا توقف 


المرأة ليست جميلة وهي تؤدي دور الرجل 
الرجل لا يبدو وسيماً وهو يؤدي دور المرأة 


المرأة دمعة 
الرجل أرق من تلك الدمعة ولكن خلف أسوار وقلاع وحصون 


المرأة سر سعادة المنزل 
الرجل سر سعادة الكون 


المرأة تصون عندما لا تخون 
الرجل يخون عندما لا يجد من يصون 


المرأة تتحدث ليسمعها الرجل 
الرجل ينصت ليسمع ما تقوله المرأة 


المرأة ابتسامة 
الرجل الفنان الذي يرسم تلك الابتسامة 


المرأة اليد اليمنى للرجل 
الرجل أصابع تلك اليد اليمنى 



المرأة أقوى من الرجل بعذوبة أنوثتها 
الرجل أقوى من المرأة بعنفوان رجولته 


وأخيراً ، المرأة والرجل عظماء وهم يؤدون دورهم بلغة التفاهم والصدق والحب .. اللغة التي لا يفهمها سواهما. المحيط ​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2008)

*اشكرك عزيزتي علي الموضوع الجميل*
*وفعلا بقيت في صفات اهم بكتير بيفضلها الرجل اهم من جمال الوجه*​


----------



## حزين (19 يونيو 2008)

زتفتكرى ان فية فى مصر واحدة بالمواصفات دى ؟
دة اغلب البنات بتفكر فى الفيلا والعربية


----------



## sweetly heart (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*

صحيح الموضوع 100% المراة بشخصيتها وبمبادئها وباخلاقها فقط لا غير الشكل الخارجى وكل الاشياء المادية درجتها صفر لا اعطيها درجة اكبر من الصفر.
بعدين المراة ممكن تعمل حادث وتسير مشلولة او مشوهة او عرف وحدة تانية احلا منها فى الشكل يعنى اذا كان يحترمها على شكلها يبقى الاحترام تلاشت اسبابه وينتهى فى اى لحظة لانه مبنى على مصلحة واستغلال مادى اما الشخصية فهى موجودة فى الانسان من يوم ما يخلق على الدنيا لاخر ساعة فى حياته بتضل زى طبيعة شخصيتها ما بتتغير اما الاشياء الاخرى محتمل فى كل لحظة تروح او تتغير لهاى الاسباب نجد ان البعض علاقتهم بتضعف او تنتهى بالفشل فى اى لحظة ولا تستمر الى النهاية لانو البنيان الهش يسقط فى النهاية


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*

*موضوع جميل يا happy angel*

*انا شخصيا افضل** ( الصديقة والحبيبة )

*


> * 		وتفتكرى ان فية فى مصر واحدة بالمواصفات دى ؟
> دة اغلب البنات بتفكر فى الفيلا والعربية*


*فى اى بلد فى العالم هتلاقى كل الأنواع دى بلا استثناء
لو روحت الصومال هتلافى كل الانواع دى 
اما نيجي نكلم على بلد يبقى بنكلم على ملايين يعنى لازم هتلاقى كل الشخصيات اللى تتخيلها .

*


> *
> ** عرف وحدة تانية احلى منها فى الشكل يعنى اذا كان يحترمها على شكلها يبقى الاحترام تلاشت اسبابه وينتهى فى اى لحظة لانه مبنى على مصلحة واستغلال مادى وعلى الجمال الخارجى او الظاهرى فقط اما الشخصية فهى موجودة فى الانسان من يوم ما يخلق على الدنيا لاخر ساعة فى حياته بتضل زى طبيعة شخصيتها ما بتتغير اما الاشياء الاخرى محتمل فى كل لحظة تروح او تتغير لهاى الاسباب نجد ان البعض علاقتهم بتضعف او تنتهى بالفشل فى اى لحظة ولا تستمر الى النهاية لانو البنيان الهش يسقط فى النهاية *


*اتفق معاك فى الرأى 
واحب اضيف ان
الحب الحقيقي المستمر لا يعتمد على الجمال الظاهرى فقط 
= بل يعتمد على الجمال الداخلى (شخصيتها - روحها -اخلقها - ... ) + الحد الادنى من الجمال الظاهرى (متبقاش وحشة اوى يعنى   )


*
*

*


----------



## i'm christian (19 يونيو 2008)

*موضوع رائع Happy Angel
رائع مش قادره اقول ازاى
بجد لذيذ موت
بس كمان الانثى بتحب ان الراجل يبقى فيه 
الحب والصدق وكل الصفات الجميله دى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*

شكرا هابى انجل
على الموضوع الرائع
مودتى​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *اشكرك عزيزتي علي الموضوع الجميل*
> *وفعلا بقيت في صفات اهم بكتير بيفضلها الرجل اهم من جمال الوجه*​



ميرسى لمشاركتك ياميرو

ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

حزين قال:


> زتفتكرى ان فية فى مصر واحدة بالمواصفات دى ؟
> دة اغلب البنات بتفكر فى الفيلا والعربية



ميرسى لمشاركاتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*



sweetly Heart قال:


> صحيح الموضوع 100% المراة بشخصيتها وبمبادئها وباخلاقها فقط لا غير الشكل الخارجى وكل الاشياء المادية درجتها صفر لا اعطيها درجة اكبر من الصفر.
> بعدين المراة ممكن تعمل حادث وتسير مشلولة او مشوهة او عرف وحدة تانية احلا منها فى الشكل يعنى اذا كان يحترمها على شكلها يبقى الاحترام تلاشت اسبابه وينتهى فى اى لحظة لانه مبنى على مصلحة واستغلال مادى اما الشخصية فهى موجودة فى الانسان من يوم ما يخلق على الدنيا لاخر ساعة فى حياته بتضل زى طبيعة شخصيتها ما بتتغير اما الاشياء الاخرى محتمل فى كل لحظة تروح او تتغير لهاى الاسباب نجد ان البعض علاقتهم بتضعف او تنتهى بالفشل فى اى لحظة ولا تستمر الى النهاية لانو البنيان الهش يسقط فى النهاية



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*



extreemfxtrader قال:


> *موضوع جميل يا Happy Angel*
> 
> *انا شخصيا افضل** ( الصديقة والحبيبة )
> 
> ...


ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

i'm Christian قال:


> *موضوع رائع Happy Angel
> رائع مش قادره اقول ازاى
> بجد لذيذ موت
> بس كمان الانثى بتحب ان الراجل يبقى فيه
> ...



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*



وليم تل قال:


> شكرا هابى انجل
> على الموضوع الرائع
> مودتى​



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## الحانوتى (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*

*يا حبيبى الجمال مش كل شئ فى حاجه اسمها ادب تعليم نسب وحسياة مسيحيه 
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحية
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
حياة مسيحيه
عارف يعنى ايه حياه وعيشه مسيحية ها 
حياة مسيحيه​*


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*

*موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك *
*انا بشكرك كتير علية*


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*



الحانوتى قال:


> *يا حبيبى الجمال مش كل شئ فى حاجه اسمها ادب تعليم نسب وحسياة مسيحيه
> حياة مسيحيه
> حياة مسيحية
> حياة مسيحيه
> ...



ميرسى لمساركاتك ياحانوتى​


----------



## happy angel (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *موضوع فى منتهى الجمال*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك *
> *انا بشكرك كتير علية*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ياجوجو ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## love my jesus (27 يونيو 2008)

*ميرررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل ديه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## فونتالولو (27 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*

_سلام الرب يسوع
تعيش ايد الموضوع جميل اوي 
_


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2008)

love my jesus قال:


> *ميرررررررررررررسى على الموضوع الجميل ديه وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------



## happy angel (2 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: الجمال لم يعد مطلب الرجال!!!*



فونتالولو قال:


> _سلام الرب يسوع
> تعيش ايد الموضوع جميل اوي
> _



ميرسى لمشاركاتك ربنا يبارك حياتك​​


----------

